# Fun at the park



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

It was a great day in Portland! Cloudy and cool!

Zoomies this way:









Zoomies that way:









You called??









Lucky spots a squirrel:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awwww!!! He is getting so big and handsome! What a great day at the park :wink:

So, does this mean you got a new camera???


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Don't worry guys, I'm not spoiled at all....:wink:









Playing with Lucky:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Duncan is a very handsome boy!! Both of them look like they had a blast...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> So, does this mean you got a new camera???


Bingo!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Beeeutiful! Looks like they had a great time. Duncan and Lucky look about the same size now. Lucky is in for a surprise very soon... :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

saraj2878 said:


> Bingo!! :biggrin::biggrin:


Awesome! What kind?

And its great that Duncan and Lucky play so well together. She definitely looks like she loves her little brother :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Awesome! What kind?


Well, I really really wanted the D40 like Jon has....but my pocketbook told me no. LOL. I am going to start saving up and maybe it can be my birthday or Christmas present to myself. :tongue:

I ended up getting a Nikon coolpix L22. Small, not expensive, and so far I really like it. It's great to have a working camera again!


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

I am shocked at how big Duncan has gotten.
I love his coat. They really look like they had
a great time! (BTW, I love Portland!)


----------

